# Your country's unique museum (architecture)



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, we beginning with the Museum called "Dortmunder U" its the town's landmark

The Dortmund U-Tower is a old brewery building in the city of Dortmund, Germany. It was the first skyscraper of Dortmund, built in 1926-1927. The high-rise Union Brewery used this building for the fermentation and storage of their products. In 1994 the brewery and all its surrounding buildings were closed and demolished, only the Dortmund U-Tower was spared due to having landmark status. In January 2008 the Dortmund U-Tower was decided to be redeveloped as a flagship project for the "Ruhr 2010 - Cultural Capital of Europe". Today it counts to one of Dortmund's central places, in which creative catering and event facilities are offered. Actual the "U" is one of the biggest projects in Germany with cost of over 50million euro.

More interesting information in english: http://www.dortmund.de/en/leisure_and_culture/ruhr2010_en/dortmund_u/index.html

I think the effect of the new installed LED show is phenomenal, but look.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=058zxruDtxc

Look in the Future

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGDLw49018c&feature=related
















Author :Mbdortmund 4 June 2010
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Dortmunder_U?uselang=de













http://www.dortmunder-u.de/
www.dortmund.de


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Its so ugly..:nuts:


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

i thinks its beautiful...


----------



## captainCanberra (Apr 10, 2009)

^It looks great, the top looks awesome at night

Heres the national museum in canberra, i cant decide if i liek ti but at least its interesting loooking


----------



## SoHype! (Aug 7, 2006)

SOUMAYA MUSEUM
By LAR Fernando Romero Architects 
Plaza CARSO, *Mexico City*


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

Design Museum, Holon, Israel:


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Athens, Greece, Museum of the Hellenic World (under construction):


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Guggenheim Museum, NYC​


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I guess for Canada it would be the new Libeskind "Crystal" addition to the century old Royal Ontario Museum:




























from above:



















the lineup to get in on opening day:










the original museum, which has not been damaged by the addition:


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

Minneapolis's unique museums

Weisman Art museum











Walker Art Center (the half-brick half-silver building)


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

The "Mole Antonelliana", in Turin (Italy), hosts the National Museum of Cinema.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Museum_of_Cinema


url=http://www.flickr.com/people/sergiomassano/]Sergio Massano[/url], su Flickr


Cupola Mole Antonelliana di baffardello65, su Flickr


Corsi Michele, su Flickr


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Nelson-Atkins Kansas City


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

*MAC by Oscar Niemeyer - Niterói, Rio de Janeiro*














































http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpbrazil/sets/72157624107010544/


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

*MAM by Afonso Reidy - Rio de Janeiro*





































View from the suspended garden









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpbrazil/sets/72157623994321519/


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

I'll post some pictures of other Brazilian museums later.


----------



## *Jarrod (Mar 30, 2005)

I think the alberta art gallery is pretty cool! It's here in Edmonton









http://www.drsharma.ca/wp-content/uploads/sharma-obesity-art-gallery-of-alberta.jpg


----------



## smg820 (May 26, 2010)

*Animal Museum - Batu City - Indonesia*






















































_by: indonesian forumer_


----------



## smg820 (May 26, 2010)

*Museum Tugu Pahlawan - Surabaya City - Indonesia*










Museum Adityawarman - Padang City - Indonesia









_photos by bagak_


----------



## ArkinMourad (Aug 28, 2009)

Science Museum Pratumthani Thailand


----------



## @b1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Guggenheim Museum, Bilbao, Spain
Frank Gehry


----------

